# 6 new hens



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

A guy in town was wanting to downsize his gals so he gave me 5 barred rocks and 1 rhode red. The red one is so nice, she came instantly to eat out of my hand. But its funny to watch them... there were some major fights and Red took every one of my hens that wanted to fight her.. sometimes beat out 2 at a time... shes STRONG... my chickens are free range and these new girls have never been out of the coop.. so its fun to watch them come to the open door and then run back in.. still havent ventured out yet, but they have checked out every nesting box in the shed. lol


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

any chance of putting some pics on. ?
its great when chickens have been kept in a coop and get that first taste of freedom


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

sure thing.. let me go get some pics..


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

ok here are some pics... Here are the new girls..


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

here i am being chased cause I walked outside with something in my hand.... my little white chicky that i have mixed its a rooster/hen results... its getting brown and black feathers... the little rocker girls, and of course my dog doing her job!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

some great looking birds mate. the dog looks as though he used to having them around.
and wow, i thought we had some great views here in wales but those mountains look great. what a view you got.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

oh its beautiful here, i live on 50 acres of the John Day River just north of Mitchell Oregon in central oregon... rock formations like crazy all around us... here are a few pics.. the last one is from up behind our house about 2 miles up the canyon.. we love to go up and swim in the ice cold pools.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

what can i say ! breathtaking. its my dream place. i could live quite happily in those mountains. when i look at the first pic i expect to see clint eastwood trotting over on his horse lol.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

So found two of the hens in the nesting box this morning.. GOOD GIRLS.. gimme eggs!


----------

